# Taurus .45 Pretty impressed



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just picked one of these up, was not even considering Taurus, but was very impressed with the fit and finish of this new .45. Can't wait to shoot it. 
http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=69&category=Pistol&toggle=tp&breadcrumbseries=19


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Good looking gun. I hate to bust your balls but for that price MSRP: $944.88 I would have purchased something not named Taurus for a 1911. To each their own


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

BnB said:


> Good looking gun. I hate to bust your balls but for that price MSRP: $944.88 I would have purchased something not named Taurus for a 1911. To each their own


Don't know why that price is on there, Gander Mountains in Pcola price was 611.00 and for the price nothing will touch it.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

oh damn, that's much different that what they had on the link you provided. I added it to the above post


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Not trying to offend you, or make you feel bad about your purchase, but you should have spent an extra $40 and got a Ruger 1911... twice the gun that Taurus is. But, as long as you are happy.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Closest thing Gander had was a Para Ordinance for 700.00 and I didn't like the feel at all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you look anywhere else in town?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jimenez all day long.....

As long as you are happy with it and the functionality suits your needs.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope, and the Ruger was 800.00 and again I didn't like the feel. Money was not my deciding factor, the gun just feels GREAT, action is SWEET. Again never have been a taurus fan (have a couple snubby .38's) and would not have believed it if I hadn't held it in my own hands. Don't knock it till you try it, they have come a LONG way.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and $50.00 rebate from Taurus, and 10% off on any purchase from Gander when I go pick the gun up (had to be ordered) the only cal they had was .9mm I got the same model in .45


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought one of the Taurus 1911's when they first came out. I paid about $500 for it. Match grade barrel and the trigger is just as crisp as any of my other 1911's. Not a bad gun for the money.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Everybody I know personally with a Taurus has been happy with them.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Reed most people hating on a Taurus have never even fired one. They are a damn good firearm when putting the right hands. I have a Taurus snub nose revolver that driver tacks at 30 feet on a cold or hot barrel. People even hate on Keltec, but it worked for George Zimmerman.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Reed most people hating on a Taurus have never even fired one. They are a damn good firearm when putting the right hands. I have a Taurus snub nose revolver that driver tacks at 30 feet on a cold or hot barrel. People even hate on Keltec, but it worked for George Zimmerman.


I fired 200 rounds through one I owned, had 10+ FTF/FTE with several different mags that work fine in my other 1911s. Sold it at the range for a significant loss. 

And in all fairness, GZ only pulled the trigger once on his PF9.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice looking gun. I purchased the Ruger SR1911-CMD as my first 1911. I paid $625 to my door after picking it up from an FFL and an online purchase.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have 3 Taurus handguns, love them all!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to have the 24/7 pro. That gun was awesome. Now I carry a Springfield xd sub. But since it don't say Kimber or glock it ain't worth giving away in most people's minds 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have a s&w pc1911 custom shop 45 all i can say is wow best 45 i have ever owned. If i remember correctly taurus and rossi used to be one company out of brazil and made s&w guns that were shipped to the us back during ww2 and roll stamped with s&w logo. I have a stainless rossi 357 with 6" barrel revolver and it has the best trigger i have ever pulled.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> Don't know why that price is on there, Gander Mountains in Pcola price was 611.00 and for the price nothing will touch it.



The best buy in a 1911 has to be The Rock Island Armory.
I have4 versions of 1911 and was the best bang for my money.

I will admit I don't have a Taurus.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Gander Mountain prices are outrageous. Shop elsewhere.
Nothing wrong with a Taurus. I own a few wheel guns and autos and like them.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Reed most people hating on a Taurus have never even fired one.


I have shot a couple actually with good results. I wasn't necessarily hating on Taurus in my original comment and as long as the OP is happy with his purchase and it feels good in his hands, then that's great.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I also have a Taurus 1911. Great gun, tight and well made- love to shoot it. Also had a kimber 1911 a while back both of them feel /felt good are more accurate than me 😁
And the Taurus was 1/2 the$


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

You know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Are you going to shoot your bed again? :whistling: :thumbup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Runned Over said:


> Are you going to shoot your bed again? :whistling: :thumbup:


Thinking about it, .9mm didn't do much at all, curious to see how the .45 does


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

ranger250x said:


> You know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!


Pick it up Wed, will post picts as soon as I get home ! :thumbup:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Had an older Taurus 66 knock off that was a nice wheel gun, bought a newer .22 revolver for my grandfather and it was the biggest POS ever. The trigger was like locking a pair of vice grips

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

ranger250x said:


> You know the rules! Pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!


Here is my Taurus
the kimber is long gone


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

camuchi said:


> View attachment 600393
> 
> 
> Here is my Taurus
> the kimber is long gone


Yep that is what I am getting in stainless with accessory rail


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Picked her up today, going shooting this weekend !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did they give you a good deal or something? Why did it take a week to get here?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

John B. said:


> Did they give you a good deal or something? Why did it take a week to get here?


As stated they only had a .9mm 1911 in stock I wanted it in .45 so it had to be ordered which is only a 2 day ship but then there was a 3 business day waiting period


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> As stated they only had a .9mm 1911 in stock I wanted it in .45 so it had to be ordered which is only a 2 day ship but then there was a 3 business day waiting period


I completely forgot about the 3 day wait.. haven't done that in years.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

John B. said:


> I completely forgot about the 3 day wait.. haven't done that in years.


Yea I have been procrastinating about getting my CC permit for years and if I had one I could pick up the gun the same day, because the powers that be believe that someone with a CC would never snap and go kill everyone. So I guess I will go get it, I dont even have to take the course just show my DD 214 just have put it off till now, hell my wife even has one.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a new Taurus 1911 and it as well put together as most other companies 45's...and I have owned and shot everything from S&W Pro's to Colts of all sizes, Kimber's and even the Girsan $300 Turkish imports.
Of my 45 pistols I like the Taurus Model 945 best of all. I am losing strength in my hands at age 73, so racking the slide of a strong 1911 can be a bit hard. The double-action of the Commander sized 945 makes it easier...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

When I bought my Ruger 1911 (wish I NEVER got rid of it) I went to Alabama to a friend house to put shoot a little. Well we have about 1k rounds a piece, he had a Kimber and a Taurus both had FTE and FTF the FTF were because of the magazines (not blaming the pistol, solved by letting him use my mags) but the FTE I'm not sure. He stopped shooting the Taurus went to the Kimber and had a few FTE but not many. The Ruger didn't have one malfunction and we tried to make it malfunction without putting in the dirt (sorry it was a new gun). We were running Freedom Munitions 230gr ball Reman ammo. That is just my experience with both a Taurus and also a Kimber. I would like to see Ruger make an all black one versus the all stainless. Anyways I hope you have a good time with that 1911 and don't run into what my friend had. It is a good looking pistol though. I meant good but accidentally typed odd.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

Brandon,
You are right about the dependability of the Ruger 1911. As I said earlier, I have had feeding and ejection problems with all of my 1911's, But the Ruger and the S & W Series E both seemed to handle all types of ammo and a variety of shooting conditions better than many of their competition..I would not buy another Kimber, Para, or Dan Wesson when less expensive pistols will do the job for less money.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Taking it out tomorrow to run 100 cheap rounds thru it, we will see how she handles.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

camuchi said:


> Also had a kimber 1911 a while back both of them feel /felt good are more accurate than me 😁


This is what he should have picked up!
AMAZING firearms! 

That being said, never shot a Taurus.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

100 rounds of blazer today, not one FTE or FTF !!!!!!! She is sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

I enjoy stories with Happy Endings ! 
The Blazer ammo is not bad... The real test is getting some of the cheap Russian Brown Bear or other coated primer- aluminum ammo. That tells you when your gun can handle EVERYTHING !!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And on a lighter not I have reassembly down to a cool hour and a half,a plethora of curse words, two beers and two holes in the ceiling where the spring and retainer shoot out hit the ceiling and fly all over the room. And yes I have watched every youtube video there is, still a bitch for me to get back together.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

*Words of Sage Advice*



CCC said:


> And on a lighter not I have reassembly down to a cool hour and a half,a plethora of curse words, two beers and two holes in the ceiling where the spring and retainer shoot out hit the ceiling and fly all over the room. And yes I have watched every youtube video there is, still a bitch for me to get back together.


The Mayor reveals another of his secrets...


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't Clean Crap.......Should have bought S&W it takes 30 seconds to clean...use frog lube and just wipe it off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

155SprtFsh said:


> Can't Clean Crap.......Should have bought S&W it takes 30 seconds to clean...use frog lube and just wipe it off!!!!!!!!!!


Yep the wifes glock was done in a couple minutes


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Diagram*

I heard the Kimber was a pain to clean..........did you find all of your parts...Take it back to Gander Mountain and say it blew up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just hard getting the slide stop in and the barrel bushing. It will be second nature after a while. Still wouldnt trade it for the world, LOVE IT !


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

Most 1911's..any make, are stiff when new,,Breaking in one is a continuing process. My S&W E-Series was a great gun, but it had some tight spots that needed 'working out by some intense shooting.. 500 rounds later the gun was silky smooth.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Dustin said:


> This is what he should have picked up!
> AMAZING firearms!
> 
> That being said, never shot a Taurus.


While I never shot them both on the same day the Taurus feels as tight and balanced as the Kimber although I am sure there are differences I am not 
Refined enough myself to know/describe


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

CCC said:


> 100 rounds of blazer today, not one FTE or FTF !!!!!!! She is sweet !!!!!!!!!!


Sweet, glad you had fun!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I will say this being a stainless 1911 she sure shows off the dirt at the end of the barrel. After 100 Blazer rounds she was FILTHY !


----------

